# I need a finer scoop to sift litter



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I need a scooper that is finer than most, or some other way to sift the small pieces. There are small pea size pieces that fall through the slots in the scoop. I looked at the highly rated Durascoop but the slots aren't really any closer together than others.

I'm happy with my clumping litter so let's please not discuss litter brands here. It just seems that there's little pieces that fall through the scoop that I'd like to get out of the box.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You could try a kitchen gadget. .... like a wire ladle (I got one with my wok that would probably be perfect).


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

You could modify a medium or large size wire mesh strainer, just cut some holes the right size to let the litter run through. If you know anyone that can weld, they could probably fanagle something up for you out of the strainer.

Just an idea....


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, I was going to suggest using a wire mesh strainer too! There are many different size gaps available, you just need to look around! Oh maybe you can make a DIY one??


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

*I know I sound like an infomercial but....*



hal1 said:


> I need a scooper that is finer than most, or some other way to sift the small pieces. There are small pea size pieces that fall through the slots in the scoop. I looked at the highly rated Durascoop but the slots aren't really any closer together than others.
> 
> I'm happy with my clumping litter so let's please not discuss litter brands here. It just seems that there's little pieces that fall through the scoop that I'd like to get out of the box.


 
have you tried the Litter Lifter?
Litter-Lifter® Scoop | Providing Cleaner, Happier, Safer Homes for Cats

If so my apologies, but This is the best litter scoop I have ever used - bar none. I will actually truck around the house to start at whatever cat box this scoop sits next to just to avoid the other scoops as this one works so much better & faster - especially with the smaller pieces. BTW I've used it on corn, clumping clay non clumping clay (not so good but it almost worked) and paper litter.

But wait, there's more: As I type I've realized I need to buy another one and finally ditch the random old ones I never use. Love, love , love this scoop!


Sorry. End infomercial - I really do think it is the best scoop though, have you tried it?

Nora


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok I finally took the plunge and ordered two of the Litter-Lifters. I pray that they'll be worth the money. I had to order from the States since I'm nowhere near any of the Canadian distributors.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Nora B said:


> have you tried the Litter Lifter?


 Nora, I totally agree with you. I love this scoop...well, as much as it is possible to "love" a litter scoop! :thumb I posted a thread on this scoop about a year ago. See this link: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/135732-litter-lifter-scoop.html



Alpaca said:


> Ok I finally took the plunge and ordered two of the Litter-Lifters. I pray that they'll be worth the money. I had to order from the States since I'm nowhere near any of the Canadian distributors.


Alpaca: If you're ever in the area, visit a Pet Valu store in Cliffside/Scarborough (2463 Kingston Road). Last time I was there (a few months back) they carried the Litter Lifter. Also, they're the only store in the GTA that stocks Da Bird!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh thanks Susan, but I would have to trek there on purpose cuz it's outta my way. I still can't believe that the Litter Lifter company only charged me $1.99 for shipping whereas Petco was going to charge me $38. I really hope there aren't any hidden charges!


----------

